# Suntour Accushift Plus mounting.



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Does any one have experience with these? I am having a hard time finding the sweet spot for mounting them. Pics?
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

ciao
flo


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Those fall into that category "it seemed like a good idea at the time." 

They do seem to work best when you are riding with your hands on the hoods, or slightly behind the hoods on the curve. And they work best if you have large hands.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*I see.*

I do have large mitts so it might work. I`ll do a mock up and decide then. This will be on some Nitto Dirt Drops if that makes a diff.
Tahnks again, Jeff


----------

